# [fixed] Facebook Sign-In Not Working?



## TemporaryAccount (May 29, 2012)

I had to make an alternate account because I couldn't sign in. I always signed in using Facebook. I am KidGameDesigner. Mods can see that I have the same computer IP address-thing-whatever. Can you solve this bug?


----------



## The Catboy (May 29, 2012)

Why not just sign-in the normal way?


----------



## TemporaryAccount (May 29, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Why not just sign-in the normal way?



For some reason I can't.  I put in my username, my Facebook username, AND put in multiple passwords.  I wish I could have more proof... a screenshot or something.


----------



## Anon10W1z (May 29, 2012)

TemporaryAccount said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Why not just sign-in the normal way?
> ...


----------



## TemporaryAccount (May 29, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> TemporaryAccount said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


----------



## Costello (Jun 4, 2012)

I've fixed it.

thanks for reporting the problem to us!


----------

